# Goose Glove Question?



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

For those of u who have used the goose gloves. Can you give me your opinions. 
How do they hold up? 
Do they stay clean? 
How do you wash them? 
Does bleach work in getting them white again?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## brandtr (Mar 3, 2004)

Chuck We used them this year for the first time and they worked very good. although we used blues. I bought them because of them getting so muddy. I washed them and they came out very clean. Just my input.


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

All you have to do is try to keep them from not getting dirty, hence hunting with them 14 days in a row . Had to wash them every other day. They just looked so bad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Honker......so after you washed them the turned out good???


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Please anymore info would be great. I am thinking about buy this product and want to make an informed decision. Please any comments good or bad will be greatly appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I got some when they first came out,didn't fit my decoys worth a crap. If it's muddy,you'll be washing them. For as much as they cost,I'd go with either Sillosocks or Deadly's.

Alex


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

IMO, you'll get pretty sick of washing them every other time you want to use them


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

If they get wet in the field, they look terrible. At least the older models did. Mabey they have changed the fabric since. The whites would get a blue hew to them if they got wet.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Most will find this silly, but it works...I use long socks over the heads of my honker decoys...Mixed in with severl hundred or thousand decoys thay look like blues...Save your money and buy more fulls, and add socks to the heads...


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

Goose gloves are a bad investment. We used them this Spring and will never use them again. STRAIGHT TO EBAY WITH YOU!!!


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes you will have to wash them everytime you want to use them, comes with the season. It depends what kind of decoys you have, they did not fit my Averys very well, the lookers fit better than the actives and feeders ( I have the standard size) They fit the Higdons and Bigfoots nicely. We got ours on sale at Scheels for $30. So for the price they werent a bad investment.


----------

